# What color pens sell best?



## ed4copies (Sep 3, 2011)

It's now been a full year since we did our last show.  So, have customers' wants changed at all?  We wouldn't know.

Please answer this poll, with your 3 or 4 best-selling colors.  This will effect the decisions we will be making about the acrylics we buy for the coming year--so there IS  a result from your input.

Vote for your best 3 or 4 please, I will leave the results exposed so everyone can see the trend, please wait until AFTER you vote, so you are not influenced.

Thanks!!!


----------



## hunter-27 (Sep 3, 2011)

Black and it variants as well


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 3, 2011)

Well Landon, you are absolutely correct!!!

But, since I can't edit the poll, all I can do is apologize for forgetting it---sorry!!


----------



## 76winger (Sep 3, 2011)

I didn't see white on the list and it's been a popular one for me along with reds an pinks.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 4, 2011)

Only 26 have voted, any additional input??


----------



## alphageek (Sep 4, 2011)

Hmmm..  Tough call... 

I picked 2 colors that are pretty solid for me, but beyond that a lot of what sells is "mixed" colors, especially some of the better 2-3 color pours and are sometimes tough to define colors of with a poll.


----------



## PenPal (Sep 4, 2011)

Ed, Since Black and White are tones the rainbow of colours have since the DAWN of time created the longest debate in the universe since taste dictates ones colour choice.

I admire your courage if you choose for SWMBO the colour she would prefer in cars, houses,
flowers etc ad infinitum. My own experience tells me as I am married to a lovely artist who has always dreamed in colour, designed in full colour in her mind that the colour today may not be that colour tomorrow.

Perhaps my now 59 yrs with my association with Wilma I have learned of the care needed in choosing colour for anyone based on individuals. Trends as you seek are perfectly valid and in keeping with my experiences.

Finally I want to share with you my 60 yrs of photographic experiences never exhibit or show out of focus picture etc unless you are prepared for the occasional large order for many more just the same from the occasional customer who for whatever reason will demand. On the forum we strive for perfection however Mr and Ms vary in every way from the norm. To create a model based on colour is doomed, view the collective works of interior designers, visit a National Museum with both traditional and Modern art.

May you prosper.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## toddlajoie (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't sell a lot, but from the ones I make that people react to, it's more about the interest of the patterns and colors, and how the muti-colors work together. Colors mixed with black or white are always good, but when 2 colors are used, some combinations are popular with most people (like your ancient mars and merlin's magic) while others have a rather narrow fan base (i.e. team or corporate colors, not aware of any of these that you might have). Metallics and blanks with transparent depths always get a reaction too.


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 4, 2011)

my first "look for" color was black....picked my other bests from YOUR list! :wink:


----------



## ssajn (Sep 4, 2011)

You forgot to list wood :biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 4, 2011)

ssajn said:


> You forgot to list wood :biggrin:


  In that category, submit your requests to a much "higher power" than I.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 4, 2011)

I will be ordering at least 15 new color combos---so it would be nice to have them match what sells!!


----------



## bitshird (Sep 4, 2011)

alphageek said:


> Hmmm..  Tough call...
> 
> I picked 2 colors that are pretty solid for me, but beyond that a lot of what sells is "mixed" colors, especially some of the better 2-3 color pours and are sometimes tough to define colors of with a poll.



That's the same with my luck on colors, bright and flashy seem to sell well for us.


----------



## avbill (Sep 4, 2011)

Remember the saying  Location, Location, Location...  the same for color.  each individual likes  their color    Your better have that color!  So now the saying should go Color, Color, and color!!

Just be sure you have a rainbow of colors  in fountain, & rollerball + ballpoint.


----------



## EricJS (Sep 5, 2011)

Casein ranks near the top for both drawing attention & actual sales. I wouldn't group that in with the colors since the "classy pattern" is doing most of the work. Black and black mixes also rank very high, as do metallics with all color combos.

Thank you for continuing to seek out great products, Ed!


----------

